# Riverton City Pond



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

So we got up early and headed out to try and catch some fish today, what with the rain supposed to be holding off till late afternoon and all. :roll: 

First we headed for the Jordan river at the flood control, only to discover that not only has it rained every day for 2 solid weeks, but the park maintenance for that area is made up of MORONS! :x 

The sprinkler system was running full blast and there was so much water hitting the ground that there was visible runoff flowing across the bike trail and down the hill into the river. I am guessing that the mud was somewhere near knee deep, but didn't feel like wading out into it to find out.
So we couldn't get within 50 feet of the river. :evil: 

That idea having been FLUSHED, almost literally, we decided to head for the pond in the corner of Bangerter just west of 2700 w. Found out it is called Riverton City Pond.

There were fish jumping all over it, good sign, several different kinds of insects hatching. 
I saw trout and bass jumping close enough to clearly identify, and later BIG carp. First time I have seen carp in one of the community ponds. :roll: 

ANYWAY, we fished for about 4 hours with two small nibbles. Both times my wifes bobber took off sideways for a couple of feet. Probably small bluegill dragging her worm.
Nothing else all morning. There were about 10 other people who were either there already or came after we got there. I saw no fish caught at all.

I tried Spoons, Spinners, Jigs, Rapalas and other minnow lures, Catfish bait, hot dogs, cheese, salmon eggs, worms, and fly and bubble combos. NOTHING. 
Should have known after the weather we've been having. -O,- 

Someone asked a week or two ago about food sources for fish in these ponds. I can tell you one thing, the fish in Riverton Pond are not lacking. The whole shoreline is crawling with crayfish and swarming with MANY different kinds of aquatic insects. Not to mention the hatches that were going on.

Most of the crayfish I saw were within the food range for any bass over 2 pounds and similarly sized other species. And quite a few were small enough that a 12 inch trout could have eaten them, never mind anything larger.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I wondered what that place was....I pass it several times a day and have noticed more and more people there. Some early mornings I do see quite a few fish rising. Is that a 'no floating' pond?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

According to LAST years guide. (this years is in the truck and I am too lazy to go get it)
No boating, floating, swimming, alcohol, ice fishing, ATV's, overnite campling, no horses, no cleaning fish on site, (except that they installed a fish cleaning station, so I guess that is not accurate any more).
It also says no handicapped access, but they have ramps and there is a fishing pier down at the east end, so I am guessing that has changed since last year as well.
Supposed to be trout, catfish, Largemouths, white bass, bluegill, and perch. Not that I could prove it.

I only saw, trout, bass, and carp _jumping_.

Apparently the white bass are new this year as they are not mentioned in last years community fishing booklet, but I am pretty sure that I saw them in this years yesterday. _(O)_


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

like .45, i always wondered what that was as well. 
any idea about a possible depth on that ? also, i never really looked at it that closely, any weedbeds or cattails or anything of that sort?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Doesn't appear to be any vegetation to speak of, there might be weeds out in the pond itself, but not along the shoreline, it is basically a man made pond built kind of like Willard. I wouln't think the depth would be too deep, I think it used to be an irrigation pond when that area was all farmland owned by one guy, then when it all sold to Riverton city they eventually turned it into a community pond.
My guess is that the depth is maybe 15-20 feet, as that is about the max height of the dike at the deep end. unless it was dug out before being walled. IDK


----------



## supern (Jul 18, 2013)

*what should i use ?*

what works good at this pond (lures, power bait, worms) and do you fish off the top or the 
bottom


----------



## Dangerbone (Oct 24, 2013)

*Fishing Riverton Pond*

I fished there all summer and was only skunked once. The pond is shallow on the west side and deep on the east side. I have had the most success fishing early morning from the east side and near the first table on the southwest corner. 
White bass will bite on blue foxes in silver and chartreuse but they will also take worms floated off the bottom (use an egg sinker and a needle or a worm blower to accomplish this). On my best day here a friend and I caught 24 in 3 hours). Keep in mind that unless you eat carp, channel cats are about the only thing you will pull out of here that is eatable size. That said I have also caught rainbows, white bass, and bluegill in the pond I have also heard there are largemouth but I have never seen one caught.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

